# 1915 Chater Lea Iver



## Junkhunter (Mar 8, 2016)

Only have a couple of pics for now, but gold Chater Lea Iver Johnson found! Special Racer script still very legible. NOT FOR SALE! Original paint is good. Correct hubs, wheels, saddle. It's all there.










View attachment 293355


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 8, 2016)

Local find?  More pics please,,,decal


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice survivor !


----------



## filmonger (Mar 8, 2016)

Lovely......these look quite specific for CL. Just curious if these were made specifically for IJ.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 8, 2016)

Serial number? First three digits would suffice..  Decal is AWESOME


----------



## Handyman (Mar 8, 2016)

Great find !! These are the things that keep us in this hobby...............the thrill of the hunt and the excitement of a new discovery, its a great feeling.
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## pelletman (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow. That's all I got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 8, 2016)

How much for the sprocket & the cranks.... only kidding, great find, good luck with it.


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> How much for the sprocket & the cranks.... only kidding, great find, good luck with it.



with just a smudge of oil and polish you will be ready race ,you also need to be about 19 years old with about 3 years of racing  under your belt


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 13, 2016)

full side profile photo please


----------

